# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  (( دورة لمدارسة وحفظ متن الأربعين النووية )) للمناقشة والإثراء قبل الشروع في الدورة

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

بسمِ الله الرَّحمنِ الرّحيم
السّلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بأخواتي الطيبات في : 
 


الحمد لله المحمُود بكل لسان ، المعبُود في كل زمان ومكان ، المستوجب على عباده الإنقياد والاذعان ، وأشهدُ أن لا إله إلا الله وحدهُ لاشريك له ، خلق الإنسان وعلّمه البيان ، ووهبه العقل ليعلم ما شرعه وأبان ، وأشهد أن سيّدنا محمدا عبده ورسوله المبعوث إلى الناس كافة بالدليل والبرهان ، اللهم صلّ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان . 
أما بعد : 
أخواتي الفاضلات ، جال بخاطري قبل شهر من الآن أن أطرح على أخواتي في الله موضوع (( مدارسة وحفظ متن الأربعين النووية )) ، لا أقول أنني السباقة لفتح هذا الموضوع ، بل هذه الدروات العلمية منتشرة بفضل الله على نطاق واسع في المنتديات الخاصة بالأخوات ، وإنما هي محاولة مني لشخذ الهمم ومدارسة العلم النافع وحفظه ، وبالله وحده التوفيق .
 
سأشرح بالتفصيل هذه الدروة للأخوات ، وبعدها أحاول أن أجمع كل اقتراحاتكم ونبدأ بعدها بإذن الله تعالى ، ولو التحقت طالبة واحدة بالدورة فسأواصل معها لنهاية الأحاديث ، مع أنني أتمنى أن تلتحقن جميعا بهذه الدورة ، وأنا تحت تصرفكم بإذن الله تعالى .

بسم الله ، توكلنا على الله  
يقول النووي رحمه الله في مصنفه (( الأربعُون النووية )) مختصرا جهود العلماء في جمع الأحاديث حسب المواضيع والمقاصد : ( من العلماء من جمع الأربعين في أصول الدين، وبعضهم في الفروع، وبعضهم في الجهاد، وبعضهم في الزهد، وبعضهم في الآداب، وبعضهم في الخطب وكلها مقاصة صالحة رضي الله تعالى عن قاصديه ) 
ثم يبين وجهة نظره في تصنيفه لكتابه :( وقد رأيت جمع أربعين أهم من هذا كله، وهي أربعون حديثاً مشتملة على جميع ذلك، وكل حديث منها قاعدة عظيمة من قواعد الدين قد وصفه العلماء بأن مدار الإسلام عليه، أو هو نصف الإسلام أو ثلثه أو نحو ذلك ، ثم ألتزم في هذه الأربعين أن تكون صحيحة، ومعظمها في صحيحي البخاري ومسلم وأذكرها محذوفة الأسانيد، ليسهل حفظها، ويعم الانتفاع بها إن شاء الله تعالى، ثم أُتبعها بباب في ضبط خفي ألفاظها. وينبغي لكل راغب في الآخرة أن يعرف هذه الأحاديث، لما اشتملت عليه من المهمات، واحتوت عليه من التنبيه على جميع الطاعات وذلك ظاهر لمن تدبّره، وعلى الله اعتمادي، وإليه تفويضي واستنادي وله الحمد والنعمة، وبه التوفيق والعصمة. ) 43 – 45 : الأربعون النووية .
 
طريقة العمل ( المقترحة ) : 
بعد تفكير وملاحظة دقيقة لمختلف الدورات العلمية التي أقيمت على الشبكة ، بايجابيتها وسلبياتها ، قررت أن أطرح خطة عمل تنطبق على كل حديث كالتالي :
1 – فتح موضوع مستقل ( دوريا ) تحت مسمى :
~ دورة مدارسة وتحفيظ متن الأربعين النووية ~ مدارسة الحديث ( 1 )
يتم فيه :
- عرض متن الحديث مع الضبط التام للشكل ، وسنده .
- تخريج الحديث .
- شرح غوامض الكلم .
- الوقوف عند مناسبة الحديث إن وجدت .
- شرح مجمل للحديث النبوي .
- أهم فوائد الحديث ، وبعض الدروس والعبر المستخلصة 
- الوقوف عند بعض الجوانب اللغوية .
- بعدما أنهي ما تيسر مما ذكرت ، تتفضل الأخوات اللواتي عندهن إضافات وفوائد وملاحظات .
2 - فتح موضوع مستقل ثان ( دوريا ) تحت مسمى :
~ دورة مدارسة وتحفيظ متن الأربعين النووية ~ ( تسميع الحديث ) ( 1 )
يتم فيه :
- كتابة الحديث من طرفي في أول مشاركة .
- وتأتي الطالبات المسجلات في الدورة ، ليكتبن الحديث عن حفظ ، وتتوالى المشارَكات ( التسميع ) من كل الأخوات المسجلات في الدورة وفي نفس الموضوع ، إلى أن ينتهي وقت تسميع الحديث الأول مثلا ، فننتقل لشرح الحديث الثاني ، وبعد ذلك تسميعه .
3 – يتم طرح الحديث في أول أيام الأسبوع ( مثلا ) ليبقى الشرح وما تيسر للأخوات من إضافات ثلاثة أيام ، بعدها نمر لتسميع الحديث ويبقى معنا ثلاثة أيام أخرى ، فنكون قد أنهينا حديثا واحدا شرحا وتسميعا في أسبوع كامل ، لكي يعلق الحديث بالذهنِ بإذن الله تعالى من جهة ، ولكي يكون هناك متّسع للأخوات المنشغلات بأمور أخرى ، ولا يفوتهن الحديث .
4 – عند نهاية مدارسة وحفظ عشرة أحاديث ، نتوقف لنرى مدى نجاح الأخوات في استيعاب الأحاديث وحفظها ، وتمنحُ علامات للحفظ ، وكم استطاعت كل طالبة أن تحفظه ، ونرى إن كانت هناك نقائص نتجنبها مستقبلا .
*5 - يمكن وضع روابط لتحميل الأربعين النووية ( مسموعة ) لتسهيل الحفظ وفهم الشرح .*
*6 - يمكن أن أحضر بطاقات خاصة بالأحاديث النبوية لتسهيل طبعها ومن ثمة مراجعتها بيسر .*

مميزات الدورة :
- لماذا الاعتماد على عرض الشرح والفوائد وعدم وجود أسئلة موجهة للأخت المشتركة ؟
- هذه الدورة مقارنة بما اطلعت عليه من دورات في منتديات أخرى صالحة للمبتدئات والأخوات اللواتي يمتلكن نصيبا معتبرا من العلم على حد سواء ، لأنه ليس مطلوبا من الأخت التي ستحفظ الحديث أن تأتي بالفوائد ، فإن استطاعت ذالك شاركت وإن لم تستطع فهمت الشرح المقدّم ، وحفظت المتن ، و"ما لا يُدْرَكُ كلُّه لا يُتْركُ جُلُّه" : ) ، وهذا من باب التيسير على الأخوات المبتدئات ،قال تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللّهُ نَفْساً إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [البقرة: 286] ، فقد لاحظت في دورات مختلفة كيف تتشجع الطالبة للحفظ ، ولكنها سرعان ما تتوقف عندما تطرح عليها الأسئلة ، فلا هي أجابت ولا هي حفظت .
- لماذا التركيز على حفظ المتن ؟ 
- يُجيب شيخنا ابن العثيمين يرحمه الله في مقدمة شرحه للأربعين النووية : ( هذه الأربعون ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يحفظها، لأنها منتخبة من أحاديث عديدة. وفي أبواب متفرقة، بخلاف غيرها من المؤلفات فلو نظرنا إلى عمدة الأحكام لوجدناها منتخبة؛ لكنها في باب واحد وهو باب الفقه، أما الأربعون النووية فهي في أبواب متفرقة متنوعة ) ص : 04 .
- هل تنال الطالبة أجرا بمشاركتها ومدارستها وحفظها للأربعين النووية ؟
- يقول الحبيب المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام : « مَنْ سَلَكَ طَرِيقًا يَطْلُبُ بِهِ عِلْمًا سَهَّلَ اللَّهُ لَهُ طَرِيقًا إِلَى الجَنَّةِ» صحيح البخاري .
( وهذا يدل على أن دراسة العلم ، وحفظ الأحاديث ، والمذاكرة فيها من أسباب دخول الجنة والنجاة من النار ) : فتاوى نور على الدرب للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز 1 / 11 .
- ما هي مصادري في طرح الموضوع متنا وشرحا ؟
- سأعتمد على : 
** متن الأربعين النووية* *لأبي زكريا محيي الدين يحيى بن شرف النووي (المتوفى: 676هـ)*
** الصحيحين .*
** شرح الأربعين النووية في الأحاديث الصحيحة النبوية لابن دقيق العيد (المتوفى: 702هـ)* 
** التحفة الربانية في شرح الأربعين حديثا النووية. ومعها: شرح الأحاديث التي زادها ابن رجب الحنبلي لإسماعيل بن محمد الأنصاري (المتوفى: 1417هـ).* 
*** *شرح الأربعين النووية لمحمد بن صالح بن محمد العثيمين .*

أنهيت
: ))
أنتظر التعليقات والتوجيهات
للشروع في تحقيق الدورة العلمية 

وكتبته أختن في الله ، سائلة المولى السّداد والإخلاص في القول والعمل ...
إن تجد عيبا فسد الخللا ... جلّا من لا عيْب فيه وعلا 
والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## هدير

ماشاء الله معكم بإذن الله 
بارك الله فيك أختي شميسة 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## لجين الندى

بوركتِ أختي شميسة ..بوركتِ 
وجزيتِ خير الجزاء .. ورزقت الفردوس الأعلى ..

دورة في قمة الروعة .. مسجلة معكم باذن الله ..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ماشاء الله معكم بإذن الله 
> بارك الله فيك أختي شميسة
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


أهلا بالأخت الطيبة (( هدير )) ، 
وفيك بارك الله .
تم تسجيلك أخية على بركة الله .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بوركتِ أختي شميسة ..بوركتِ 
> وجزيتِ خير الجزاء .. ورزقت الفردوس الأعلى ..
> 
> دورة في قمة الروعة .. مسجلة معكم باذن الله ..


أهلا بالأخت الغالية (( لُجين الندى )) ، 
آمين ... ولكِ بالمثل عزيزتي 
تم تسجيلك أخية على بركة الله .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ما شاء الله 

أثابك الله على جهودك الطيبة

*من المتابعات معك بإذن الله.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ما شاء الله 
> 
> أثابك الله على جهودك الطيبة
> 
> *من المتابعات معك بإذن الله.


أهلا بالأخت الفاضلة (( أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم)) ، 
اللهم استجب ... آمين
تم تسجيلك أخية على بركة الله .

----------


## هدير

> أهلا بالأخت الطيبة (( هدير )) ، 
> 
> وفيك بارك الله .
> تم تسجيلك أخية على بركة الله .


 
جزاك الله خيرا أختي الغالية : أمة الوهاب شمسية
ولاحرمك الأجر
ولكن متى نبدأ؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> لكن متى نبدأ؟


لحد الآن عزيزتي المسجلات في الدورة هن الفاضلات : هدير ، لُجين الندى ، أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم ، وقد سجّلن رغبتهن في المشاركة ، وننتظر بقية الأخوات إن شاء الله تعالى ، إلى نهاية الأسبوع ، وبعدها نبدأ في الدورة بإذن الله تعالى ، بعرض أول حديث مع الشرح والفوائد- كما سبق شرحه - ولكل أخت مشتركة الحق في الإضافة ، أو على الأقل فهم الشروحات المطروحة ، ويبقى الحديث ( 4 أيام ) واليوم الخامس يبدأ التسميع ، بفتح موضوع آخر لتسميع الحديث ، وكل أخت مشتركة تقوم بإعادة كتابته في رد ( عن حفظ ) ، وتكون مدة التسميع ثلاثة أيام مراعاة لانشغال الأخوات .
وهكذا مع كل حديث ، إلى أن نصل لعشرة أحاديث ، ونقيّم ما وصلنا إليه ثم نواصل بإذن الله تعالى .
يعني على أكثر تقدير نبدأ يوم ( الخميس ) القادم بطرح أول حديث ( الشرح والفوائد ... ) إن شاء الله تعالى ، والتسميع يوم ( الاثنين ) إن شاء الله تعالى .
ونتبع نفس الطريقة أسبوعيا .
الخميس : طرح الحديث .
الاثنين : التسميع .
ما رأيكن بالبرنامج الزمني ؟
أنا تحت تصرفكن في تغيير ما ترونه مناسبا أخواتي .

----------


## هدير

> ونتبع نفس الطريقة أسبوعيا .
> الخميس : طرح الحديث .
> الاثنين : التسميع .
> ما رأيكن بالبرنامج الزمني ؟
> أنا تحت تصرفكن في تغيير ما ترونه مناسبا أخواتي


رائع بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
معكم بإذن الله

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

ماشاء الله تبارك الله بالتوفيق دوما الله يبارك فيك ويسعدك أختي الكريمة
فضلا لاأمرا أود أن أنضم معكم ويكون لي كل الشرف في هذا والله الموفق والمستعان

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله بالتوفيق دوما الله يبارك فيك ويسعدك أختي الكريمة
> فضلا لاأمرا أود أن أنضم معكم ويكون لي كل الشرف في هذا والله الموفق والمستعان


أهلا بالأخت الغالية (( باحثة علم شرعي )) ، 
اللهم وفق الجميع  ... آمين
تم تسجيلك أخية على بركة الله .

----------


## هدير

متى نبدأ أختي الغالية أمة الوهاب شمسية ؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> متى نبدأ أختي الغالية أمة الوهاب شُمَيسة


انتظرتُ أخية إقبال بقية الأخوات كنت أتوقع مشاركتهن أو على الأقل توجيهاتهن الصائبة ... ، لكن بكل أسف لم يُقبلن بالطريقة ( التي توهمتها ) ، لا مشكلة سأتفق على الخاص مع كل الأخوات اللواتي رغبن في المشاركة ونبدأ بإذن الله تعالى ، بداية الأسبوع إن شاء الله تعالى . 
*****
أحسن الله إليك هدير .

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ما شاء الله!

بارك الله فيكِ وفي الأخوات شميسة الفاضلة




> انتظرتُ إقبال بقية الأخوات كنت أتوقع مشاركتهن أو على الأقل توجيهاتهن الصائبة ... ، لكن بكل أسف لم يُقبلن بالطريقة ( التي توهمتها )


العذر أيتها الفاضلة, وإن بدأت الدورة بعدد قليل وزاد أثناء عرض الأحاديث فلا بأس, فالمسجلات الآن:
- هدير
- أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم
- لجين الندى
- باحثة علم شرعي

ولمن يكملن إلى النهاية بلا انقطاع موضوع خاص لتكريمهن - بإذن الله - وما التكريم الحقيقي إلا في الآخرة من لدن كريم حليم, أسأل الله - تعالى - أن يرزقني وإياكن جميعًا العلم النافع والعمل الصالح المتقبل وأن يبارك في الوقت والجهد.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> ما شاء الله!
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ وفي الأخوات شميسة الفاضلة


أحسن الله إليك أختنا الكريمة التوحيد .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

إذن :
اتفقت الأخوات الكريمات المشاركات في الدورة :
- هدير
- لجين الندى
- أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم
- باحثة علم شرعي
- شميسة
على الشروع في حفظ الأربعين النووية ابتداء من الغد السبت ( 17 / 09 ) إن شاء الله تعالى ... وبعد دورة الحفظ ، ننتقل للشرح بإذن الله تعالى .
يقول شيخنا ابن العثيمين يرحمه الله في مقدمة شرحه للأربعين النووية : ( هذه الأربعون ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يحفظها، لأنها منتخبة من أحاديث عديدة. وفي أبواب متفرقة، بخلاف غيرها من المؤلفات فلو نظرنا إلى عمدة الأحكام لوجدناها منتخبة؛ لكنها في باب واحد وهو باب الفقه، أما الأربعون النووية فهي في أبواب متفرقة متنوعة ) ص : 04 . 
عرض الحديث دوريا من يوم السبت لغاية يوم الأربعاء ، التسميع يومي الخميس والجمعة إن شاء الله تعالى .
اللهم يسر وأعن .
لنجدد النية ، ونسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول .
والدورة مفتوحة لجميع الأخوات ، حتى إن فاتهن حديث أو أكثر ، فما لا يُدْرَكُ كلُّه لا يُتْركُ جُلُّه... وحتى للأخوات الحافظات للأربعين النووية ، لتثبيت حفظهن ، وتشجيع أخواتهن .. 
وكلما وضعتُ حديثا في موضوع مستقل ، سأضع رابطه هنا إن شاء الله تعالى لتجميع الأحاديث ...
بسم الله توكلنا على الله

----------


## طالبة فقه

وَفَقَّكُم الْمَوْلَى لِخَيْرَي الْدُّنْيَا وَالآَخِرَة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وَفَقَّكُم الْمَوْلَى لِخَيْرَي الْدُّنْيَا وَالآَخِرَة


 آمين آمين آمين
سعدت بمرورك المشجع أختاه ، ولكِ بالمثل أخية .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

سنبدأ الدورة بإذن الله تعالى ... اللهم يسر وأعن ...

----------


## كندلينا

جزاك الله خيرا" أخيتي وأنشاء الله معكم في دروب الخير
وبوركت جهودك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله خيرا" أخيتي وإن شاء الله معكم في دروب الخير
> وبوركت جهودك


جزاك الله مثله أخية
أهلا بكِ عزيزتي (( كندلينا )) ، 
اللهم وفق الجميع ... آمين
تم تسجيلك أخية على بركة الله .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الأربعون النووية صوتيا :
تفضلن يا غاليات ، والشكر موصول للغالية على قلبي (( هدير ))

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الأخوات الكريمات المشاركات في الدورة
لحد الآن بفضل الله وتوفيقه : 

- هدير
- لجين الندى
- أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم
- باحثة علم شرعي
- كندلينا
- سلوتي كلام ربي
- شميسة
 
وباب التسجيل مفتوح لكل الأخوات ... مهما تقدمنا في الدورة ...
اللهم يسر وأعن

----------


## سلوتي كلام ربي

وفقك الله ان معكن باذن الله 
لكن لديه وجهة نظر الخميس غير مناسب

----------


## هدير

> وفقك الله ان معكن باذن الله 
> لكن لديه وجهة نظر الخميس غير مناسب


في فرصة الجمعة أختي الكريمة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وفقك الله ان معكن باذن الله 
> لكن لديه وجهة نظر الخميس غير مناسب


أهلا وسهلا بالأخت الطيبة ( سلوتي كلام ربي ) ، نرحب بكِ في ركب الأخوات المشاركات في الدورة .
وكما قالت لكِ أختنا الحبيبة  لُجين الندى ، وضعنا يومي ( الخميس ) و( الجمعة ) ، فمن لم يسعفها الوقت يوم الخميس ، قامت بالتسميع يوم الجممعة ، وفي الحالات الخاصة ، سأفتح بعد الانتهاء من ( 20 ) حديثا إن شاء الله ، فرصة للأخوات اللواتي فاتهن حديث أو أكثر للاستدراك .
إذن على بركة الله ، معنا الأخت ( سلوتي كلام ربي )

----------


## سلوتي كلام ربي

جزاكن الله خير جيد الجمعه 
اين يتم التسميع والمدارسه؟في هذه الصفحه ام كيف ؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاكن الله خير جيد الجمعه 
> اين يتم التسميع والمدارسه؟في هذه الصفحه ام كيف ؟


جزاك الله مثله أختاه .
أهلا بكِ أخية معنا ، نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد .
أما بعد :
الدورة تختص بحفظ الأربعين النووية إن شاء الله تعالى ( تعرض خمسة أحاديث أيام : السبت ، الأحد ، الاثنين ، الثلاثاء ، الأربعاء ) خلال هذه الفترة يتم حفظ الأحاديث ، التسميع يومي الخميس والجمعة من كل أسبوع ، ويكون بإضافتي لمواضيع التسميع وما على الأخت المشاركة إلا كتابة الحديث في موضوع التسميع الخاص به عن حفظ ، وهكذا حتى ننهي كل الأحاديث ، وهناك نيّة للمدارسة والشرح ولكن بعد الحفظ إن شاء الله تعالى .
وقد بدأنا الدورة يوم السبت ، يعني لحد الآن أمامنا ( أربعة أحاديث فقط للحفظ ، وغدا الحديث الخامس ، ويومي الخميس والجمعة للتسميع إن شاء الله تعالى .
أتمنى أن أكون قد وضحت لكِ الفكرة أخية
إذن ، هل نقول مبارك علينا التحاقكِ بالركب يا فاضلة .
وها هو موضوع عرض الأحاديث ( نحفظ منه فقط ولا نرد )
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=89039
وانتظري يوم الخميس والجمعة إن شاء الله تعالى ، لأضع مواضيع التسميع إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## سلوتي كلام ربي

ان شاء الله سالتحق بكن وكلي شوق للتنافس الشريف

----------


## سلوتي كلام ربي

عذرا لكثرة الاسئلة
هل نحفظ غدا حديث جديد
ثم نبدأ الخميس والجمعة بأن تكتب كل واحده منا جميع الاحاديث؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ان شاء الله سالتحق بكن وكلي شوق للتنافس الشريف


أهلا بكِ أخية معنا ، نسأل الله لكِ التوفيق والسداد . 



> عذرا لكثرة الاسئلة
> هل نحفظ غدا حديث جديد
> ثم نبدأ الخميس والجمعة بأن تكتب كل واحده منا جميع الاحاديث؟


لا تعتذري عزيزتي أنا في خدمتك وخدمة أي أخت أستطيع أن أساعدها إن شاء الله تعالى .
إذن :
لدينا لحد الآن أربعة أحاديث ، احفظيها أختي الحبيبة ، وغدا الحديث الخامس احفظيه أيضا ، ويوم الخميس والجمعة سأفرد لكل حديث موضوع للتسميع ، إن شاء الله تعالى .
أي :
نحفظ غدا حديثا جديدا ( الخامس ) إن شاء الله تعالى .
ويومي الخميس والجمعة التسميع بإذن الله تعالى .

----------


## سلوتي كلام ربي

شكرا عزيزتي

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> شكرا عزيزتي


 العفو أختي .

----------


## لجين الندى

> ويوم الخميس والجمعة سأفرد لكل حديث موضوع للتسميع ، إن شاء الله تعالى .


ما رأيك أن نضع لجميع الأحاديث موضوع واحد للتسميع باسم : " دورة تسميع متن الأربعين نووية "..
بحيث تدخل كل مشتركة الى موضوع التسميع وتكتب الأحاديث الخمسة كلها متتالية .. << هذا فقط اقتراح  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

السلام عليكم
معكن باذن الله
بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اختى الغاليه (شميسه)

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ما رأيك أن نضع لجميع الأحاديث موضوع واحد للتسميع باسم : " دورة تسميع متن الأربعين نووية "..
> بحيث تدخل كل مشتركة الى موضوع التسميع وتكتب الأحاديث الخمسة كلها متتالية .. << هذا فقط اقتراح


أهلا بالأخت الغالية (( لُجين الندى )) ، جعلك الله مباركة حيثما كنت ونفع الله بكِ .
أحيي فيك روح المبادرة الطيبة ، والبحث عن الأفضل خدمة للمجلس أخية .
حسن ... إن كانت رغبة الأخوات هي تلك فلا مانع لدي مطلقا عزيزتي ، فأنا في خدمتكن بما استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلا ، وإنما سأبدا بالطريقة الأولى لأننا اتفقنا عليها ، فإن لم ترق الأخوات ووجدن فيها مشقة ، فالأمر سهل إن شاء الله تعالى ، يقوم الإشراف بدمج المشاركات في موضوع واحد  :Smile: )
بوركت حبيبتي .
شكرا من أعماق القلب ...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> السلام عليكم
> معكن باذن الله
> بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اختى الغاليه (شميسه)


 وعليكِ السلام
هلا وغلا بالغاليين : ))
أهلا بأختنا الغالية (( القارة في بيتها ))
وفيك بارك الله أخية ، سعدت بانضمامك إلينا .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الأخوات الكريمات المشاركات في الدورة
لحد الآن بفضل الله وتوفيقه :



- هدير
- لجين الندى
- أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم
- باحثة علم شرعي
- كندلينا
- سلوتي كلام ربي
- القارة في بيتها
- شميسة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

بسمِ الله الرَّحمنِ الرّحيم
السّلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 


 
(( الأسبوع الأول )) 

1
2
3
4
5

----------


## شجن

............اتمنى المشاركه.........

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ............اتمنى المشاركه.........


أهلا بكِ أختي الفاضلة .
يمكنك المشاركة أختي (( شجن ))
ودائما أقول : ** ما لا يُدْرَكُ كلُّه لا يُتْركُ جُلُّه **
: ) 
إذن أمامك خمسة أحاديث نحن بدأنا بالحفظ ، ومن كانت تحفظ راجعت ... المهم أننا بدأنا بالتسميع منذ الأمس ... فإن كان بمقدورك حفظ هذه الأحاديث أو بعضها ، يمكنك التسميع مع الأخوت ، وإن كنت ترغبين في المتابعة ابتداء من الغد مع الأحاديث التي تبقت فأهلا بكِ ، وأعدك أن يكون بين الفترة والأخرى موضوع لاستدراك ما قد يفوت الأخوات من ظروف منعت دخولهم . 
 التسميع : 
(( الأسبوع الأول )) 


1
2
3
4
5

----------


## أم البشرى

عمل يؤجر عليه بإذن الله 
بارك الله فيك أيتها الفاضلة على هذه المبادرة الطيبة والنافعة ثقل الله بها موازين حسناتك
 سأكون بالجوار بإذن الله 
** ما لا يُدْرَكُ كلُّه لا يُتْركُ جُلُّه ** إبتسامة 
سنحاول قدر المستطاع التواجد معكم ونعتذر إن تغيبنا عن المقعد فلكل منا عذره 
مرة أخرى نشكرك على تعطير هذه الصفحة بالاحاديث النبوية الشريفة 
كل الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> عمل يؤجر عليه بإذن الله 
> بارك الله فيك أيتها الفاضلة على هذه المبادرة الطيبة والنافعة ثقل الله بها موازين حسناتك
> سأكون بالجوار بإذن الله 
> ** ما لا يُدْرَكُ كلُّه لا يُتْركُ جُلُّه ** إبتسامة 
> سنحاول قدر المستطاع التواجد معكم ونعتذر إن تغيبنا عن المقعد فلكل منا عذره 
> مرة أخرى نشكرك على تعطير هذه الصفحة بالاحاديث النبوية الشريفة 
> كل الاحترام والتقدير


أحسن الله إليك أختي الكريمة (( أم البشرى )) 
أهلا بك معنا في أي وقت ، أختي الحبيبة .
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

التسميع :


(( الأسبوع الثاني ))

6
7
8
9
10

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أخواتي الحبيبات ، لقد قمنا بجمع تسميع كل أحاديث الأسبوع الواحد في موضوع واحد .
أما عرض الأحاديث ، فسأضع أحاديث الأسبوع كاملة في بداية الأسبوع .
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=540068&posted  =1#post540068
بارك الله في جميع الأخوات المشاركات ، جعلني الله وإياكن ممن أخلصنا النية في هذه الدورة 
اللهم آمين .
والدورة مفتوحة لجميع الأخوات ، وإن لم يدركن بداية الدورة وفاتهن بعض الأحاديث .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رابط تسميع الأحاديث الخاصةبـ ((  الأسبوع الثالث ))
تفضلن :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=90135

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رابط تسميع الأحاديث الخاصةبـ (( الأسبوع الرابع ))
تفضلن :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=90599

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رابط تسميع الأحاديث الخاصةبـ (( الأسبوع الخامس ))
تفضلن :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=91076

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
جهود طيبة أختي الغالية شميسة أسال الله أن يجزيكِ خير الجزاء 
قد فاتني خير كبير 
أختي الحبيبة عند انتهاء هذه الدورة هل يوجد تجديد لها  أم باستطاعتي المشاركة معكن لحد ما وصلتن ؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> جهود طيبة أختي الغالية شميسة أسال الله أن يجزيكِ خير الجزاء 
> قد فاتني خير كبير 
> أختي الحبيبة عند انتهاء هذه الدورة هل يوجد تجديد لها أم باستطاعتي المشاركة معكن لحد ما وصلتن ؟


 أختي الحبيبة ، مادام النفس يتردد فالخير موجود وطرقه كثيرة ومتاحة ، ومادام مجلسنا مفتوح : )) وفيه خيرة النساء ( نحسبهم كذلك ولا نزكيهن على الله ) فالنشاط موجود أيضا .
نحن وصلنا لنصف الطريق أخية ، بفضل الله وكرمه ومنه ، وكما وضحت في أول كلام لي عن متابعتي للدورة ، سأظل وفية للموضوع حتى إن بقيتُ أحفظ لوحدي : )) 
تمنياتي أن تواظب الأخوات المشاركات على الحفظ وإنهاء الدورة ، وهناك من الأخوات من حفظت معنا جزء من الأحاديث ، وهذا أيضا فيه خير كثير ، فما لا يدرك كله لا يترك جله .
إذن اختي الحبيبة يمكنك مواصلة الحفظ معنها فغدا بإذن الله تعالى سندخل الأسبوع السادس ، لأن تجديد الدورة ضمن مشاريعي المستقبلية إن شاء الله  لكن لا بد من فترة معتبرة بين الدورة الأولى والثانية ، لنرى تفاعل الأخوات ، والهفوات التي ارتكبناها ، والنقاط الايجابية التي نحافظ عليها .
ما رأيك ؟
تشاركيننا ابتداء من  الأسبوع السادس ( غدا )
أم تنتظري الدورة المقبلة إن كنا من الأحياء ؟
: ))

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

اتابع معكن يا غالية من يضمن حياته  
أسأل الله أن يتقبل منا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> اتابع معكن يا غالية من يضمن حياته 
> أسأل الله أن يتقبل منا


 أحسنت ، هذا هو المطلبوب ، فعلا من يضمن حياته ...
لاتنسوني من صالح الدعاء إن متّ ولم أنهي معكن الدورة يا غاليات !

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> أحسنت ، هذا هو المطلبوب ، فعلا من يضمن حياته ...
> 
> 
> لاتنسوني من صالح الدعاء إن متّ ولم أنهي معكن الدورة يا غاليات !


حفظكِ الله يا غالية ورعاكِ وسدد على الحقِ خطاكِ 
أسأل الله أن يجزيكِ خير الجزاء

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> حفظكِ الله يا غالية ورعاكِ وسدد على الحقِ خطاكِ 
> أسأل الله أن يجزيكِ خير الجزاء


 آمين وإياكِ أختي الحبيبة .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رابط تسميع الأحاديث الخاصةبـ (( الأسبوع السادس ))
تفضلن :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=91487

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

أختي الحبيبة أمة الوهاب شميسة
يعني لازم هذا الأسبوع أحفظ جميع الأحاديث الموجودة في صفحة الحفظ  ( ممكن أربع أحاديث) ؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أختي الحبيبة أمة الوهاب شميسة
> يعني لازم هذا الأسبوع أحفظ جميع الأحاديث الموجودة في صفحة الحفظ ( ممكن أربع أحاديث) ؟


كل ما تحفظينه يا غالية خير وبركة بإذن الله تعالى .
فاكتبي ما تحفظين في صفحة التسميع ، وأتمي الحفظ على مهلك ، حتى أنني بعد انتهاء الدورة إن شاء الله سأزيد أسبوعا لمن أرادت أن تستدك ما فاتها ، قبل تقييم الدورة إن شاء الله تعالى ، والله وحده المستعان .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رابط تسميع الأحاديث الخاصةبـ (( الأسبوع السابع ))
تفضلن :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=91849

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رابط تسميع الأحاديث الخاصةبـ (( الأسبوع الثامن ))
تفضلن :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=92151

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رابط تسميع الأحاديث الخاصةبـ (( الأسبوع التاسع ))
تفضلن :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=92647

----------

